# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Mains water pressure - what is allowable ?

## LeftyJim

Hi All,    We are suffering from high mains water pressure to our house - things like water hammer, bursting garden hoses, solenoid valves on appliances failing prematurely, taps hard to turn off etc.      I would like to know if there is a permissable range of pressure that the water supplier (SA water) should be providing.  I have checked their website, but I couldn't find any specs.      The basis for this question is whether I will need to get a plumber in to install a pressure reduction device, or can I get SA water to do something about it.      Regards, James

----------


## bricks

You need a plumber to install a pressure limit valve, 
Sa water will not do anything about it as it is the home owners responsibility to protect their own installation.

----------


## wonderplumb

Maximum static pressure shouldnt be more than 500kPa at any outlet, this leads to other problems such as warranty on appliances and could go as far as insurance not picking up the bill for any  damages related to high pressure (burst pipes, busted hoses on washing machine etc.).

----------


## Bloss

But you'll need to get a limiter installed yourself. In the ACT for example  pressure can be 1200kPa and more!

----------


## LeftyJim

Oh well, thanks, that answers my question.    I thought that maybe the water supplier may have to supply within a defined pressure range - as per other utilities (power ~230V, gas - particular pressure & flow rate from regulator on meter)    Any ballpark estimates on cost of a whole house pressure regulator & installation in Adelaide ?    James  Any reason I cannot get paragraphs to form? - my formatting loses the CR/LF when I preview the post - I'm using Firefox 3.0.1 as my browser.

----------


## Terrian

> Oh well, thanks, that answers my question.    I thought that maybe the water supplier may have to supply within a defined pressure range - as per other utilities (power ~230V, gas - particular pressure & flow rate from regulator on meter)    Any ballpark estimates on cost of a whole house pressure regulator & installation in Adelaide ? .

  well, for the cost of postage I can send you a few meters of old gal water pipe, hook that in just after your water meter and it should slow down the water flow & pressure just fine, it did here  :Smilie:    

> James Any reason I cannot get paragraphs to form? - my formatting loses the CR/LF when I preview the post - I'm using Firefox 3.0.1 as my browser

  Using 3.04 here, seems to be fine for me

----------


## LeftyJim

Hi Terrian,  Thanks for the tip - I already have an unused old galv water service that the current copper must have replaced - silly people, what were they thinking.  I'll hook it up right away and report back with the new pressure results  :Redface:

----------


## wonderplumb

> well, for the cost of postage I can send you a few meters of old gal water pipe, hook that in just after your water meter and it should slow down the water flow & pressure just fine, it did here

   :Laughing1:  :Laughing1:  :No:  Mate dont do that you would be going backwards. It may slow down the flow rate but it WONT reduce pressure.Get it done right the first time.
Bricks is from Adelaide he may be able to give you a ballpark cost. 
It doesnt always pay to be a tightarse, especially not using a dirty old bit of gal.

----------


## bricks

:What he said:

----------

